# Windshield replacement



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Has anyone had to replace their windshield due to crack? I was wondering how much OEM replacement costs?

Just noticed a stone chip which I had fixed by speedy glass. All was good, went to work and noticed after my shift the crack came back with a vengeance . Now it's over 3" in length. They did warn me it could happen prior to working on it due to numerous factors. Just my luck. 

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

We had ours replaced thru Safelite. Covered with insurance. I think the invoice came close to $1k for the OEM.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

A crack across my windshield last winter necessitated it's replacement.

I had a choice - cheaper OEM glass at a glass retailer - and then "hope" they could correctly align the cameras....
Pay the extra for a windshield and get it installed at the dealer - and pay a bit extra for the calibration/alignment of the cameras.

I called around to a few glass shops asking if they had the gear to align the cameras in the Tiguan.
They all said they did initially.. and then they all called me back (4 of them) afterwards to say they couldn't.

My insurance company said they'd cover the cost of the OEM - and I could pay the difference for the dealer install.

I'm glad I did; I've had to take my Tiguan in a couple of times for a camera realignment.. and because I had the work done at the dealer - there aren't any questions or issues.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

We just had ours replaced recently by SafeLite...twice.

Initially they did not use OEM glass and could not complete the calibration so replaced with OEM and was able to calibrate.

This was covered by insurance and the cost was just under $1K.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I know that Safelite is likely the largest auto glass company around the US, but I would NEVER EVER use their glass. They have a history of using the cheapest bottom dollar aftermarket glass which is thinner and easier to break than the OEM glass.


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Does anyone know what features I built into the glass? I know the sensors for rain sensing wipers are. Are the front proximity sensors and auto dim sensor for rearview also?
Just curious because I'm contemplating just getting aftermarket glass vs oem.
Only feature I really care for is the auto dim sensor. I can live without the rain and proximity sensors.

Thx

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Les-star said:


> Does anyone know what features I built into the glass? I know the sensors for rain sensing wipers are. Are the front proximity sensors and auto dim sensor for rearview also?
> Just curious because I'm contemplating just getting aftermarket glass vs oem.
> Only feature I really care for is the auto dim sensor. I can live without the rain and proximity sensors.


It depends a little on which model you have (SE, SEL, SEL-P) but I can give you some info. If you have an auto dimming mirror, the sensor is in the mirror itself. Under the mirror mount (on the windshield) is a light and humidity sensor (for the HVAC) which may or may not also include the rain sensor. I'm not positive but I believe that this mount can also include a camera (for the lane assist) if you have a top of the line model (I have an SE). I am also not certain what the light sensor is used for because it is not the sensor that turns on your headlights when set to automatic. 

I would want to keep the light/humidity sensor at the very least so the AC system is happy.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It depends a little on which model you have (SE, SEL, SEL-P) but I can give you some info. If you have an auto dimming mirror, the sensor is in the mirror itself. Under the mirror mount (on the windshield) is a light and humidity sensor (for the HVAC) which may or may not also include the rain sensor. I'm not positive but I believe that this mount can also include a camera (for the lane assist) if you have a top of the line model (I have an SE). I am also not certain what the light sensor is used for because it is not the sensor that turns on your headlights when set to automatic.
> 
> I would want to keep the light/humidity sensor at the very least so the AC system is happy.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I forgot about the headlights. I live in Canada and we have DRL which use the LED strip. But as you said it would be time dependant. 

I have the comfortline model which is just below the top trim. 

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

Does anyone know if the cameras can be realigned without the dealer?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, there are other companies that will do ADAS calibration, typically when you have it done at standard glass shop instead of the dealer.

If you mean yourself, there are some individuals that have done it to some degree. Many are in Russia, you have to print your own camera targets and then also build a radar target. Then use a offline copy of ODIS to trigger the calibration. Not sure if it's worth the effort given the unknown accuracy.

The closest I've done myself is the 360 area camera (not the lane assist camera). It wasn't perfect, maybe 90% good.


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

Good call, a bit complicated, it be easier at the dealer I guess.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

The dealer will recommend a 4 wheel alignment also be done with the camera calibration. Just have your insurance cover it, why pay out of pocket?


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

I went through this recently. 2020SEL. Most insurance companies use Chinese glass. Not even OEE.
I told my Safelite guy my concerns about proper calibration. He checked their records and found they had to redo about 40+% due to not being able to calibrate the sensors and camera. After he told Progressive he would bill them if he had to pull it off and replace it - they covered the OEM glass.


----------



## hudsonian (Jul 5, 2018)

Just paid $650 CAD at the dealer for VW OEM glass fitted and calibrated on a 2018 Highline with driver assist etc.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

hudsonian said:


> Just paid $650 CAD at the dealer for VW OEM glass fitted and calibrated on a 2018 Highline with driver assist etc.


My ‘22 is getting a new OEM windshield today at the dealer. Fortunately insurance is covering all of it without a deductible.


----------



## Mygli2017 (Jan 27, 2018)

Jonmike said:


> We had ours replaced thru Safelite. Covered with insurance. I think the invoice came close to $1k for the OEM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My glass horror story- 2022 Tiguan R-line black. Heard an object hit the windshield right below the roof line. Called insurance company to report, they setup an appointment with Safelite one week from when I reported. Questioned why I had to wait a week, was told there were no Tiguan windshields in the US. Called dealer to confirm, he said the same thing. On day of appointment with Safelite (Monday) I was up early to be on time. Stopped for a cup of coffee and get a call from Safelite telling me that the windshield isn't available, and they were rescheduling for the following week. Should of called me on Friday to advise. Cancelled Safelite (heard horror stories) and made an appointment with a company here in Charlotte who did an amazing job. Took three weeks from the incident to have it replaced. My dealer said I was lucky to have it replaced so fast, he had a customer who waited three months to have her windshield replaced.


----------



## dvond (10 mo ago)

Mygli2017 said:


> My glass horror story- 2022 Tiguan R-line black. Heard an object hit the windshield right below the roof line. Called insurance company to report, they setup an appointment with Safelite one week from when I reported. Questioned why I had to wait a week, was told there were no Tiguan windshields in the US. Called dealer to confirm, he said the same thing. On day of appointment with Safelite (Monday) I was up early to be on time. Stopped for a cup of coffee and get a call from Safelite telling me that the windshield isn't available, and they were rescheduling for the following week. Should of called me on Friday to advise. Cancelled Safelite (heard horror stories) and made an appointment with a company here in Charlotte who did an amazing job. Took three weeks from the incident to have it replaced. My dealer said I was lucky to have it replaced so fast, he had a customer who waited three months to have her windshield replaced.


Yep...once they sell it, it's not their problem anymore. They create their own parts shortages.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

LennyNero said:


> I know that Safelite is likely the largest auto glass company around the US, but I would NEVER EVER use their glass. They have a history of using the cheapest bottom dollar aftermarket glass which is thinner and easier to break than the OEM glass.


Safelite makes their own glass...

but generally if cameras or other safety features are involved as a glass technician I recommend ALWAYS going with OEM 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

